# Sphagnum Moss layer



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The good peat moss is partially rotted sphagnum moss. I buy it as Pure Canadian Sphanum Peat Moss, in the garden department. No surfactants, no fertilizers. 
The whole moss that you used will be very slow to break down, but is the same stuff, just whole pieces. 

Hope it works for you, and I am looking forward to water test reports as it goes along. 

When the moss is broken down it is fine enough to have a reasonable cationic exchange capacity. I am not sure how well broken down it needs to be to act this way. If you kept the fines from the bag of whole sphagnum moss, and added this to your tank I think you will get the benefit just as if you had used the almost-powdered peat moss. I do not think it takes very much to have a really good effect on the fertilizer holding ability.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

You did this while your wife was off at the store right ?
Or maybe that was a separate utility room sink ?
Either way you'll have lots of time to look at the tank for the next couple of weeks.
No really, I'd like to hear how this helps/works.
I read what appear to be conflicting suggestions on here.
The Mineralized top soil direction say to screen out larger organic pieces/w a 1/4" screen.
The MGOCPM is mostly chicken droppings and finely ground sphagnum moss from what I hear. That goes under fine gravel for a cap.
And you are putting coarse raw dried Sphagnum under Eco.
I'm very interested in the results from this. I'm doing a new build soon and still haven't decided on the sub for it.


----------

